# Subs Needed in Twin Cities MN.



## Moemoney1286 (Oct 22, 2007)

Arctic Enterprises is looking for subs and snow shovelers in the the twin cities area to plow, clean commercial accounts. We are looking for pick ups, skid steers, front loaders with or without pushers, dump trucks, salters, and pretty much anything that can move snow. We are also looking for shovelers for the season. Like i said these are very clean high end commercial accounts. Pay depends on the type of equipment. Please contact me at [email protected] if you are interested, Thanks Matt


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

might be able to help you out if you have sites that tighten up my routes give me a pm if interested


----------



## Moemoney1286 (Oct 22, 2007)

hey snowman55,

is there anyway you could email me just because i dont have IM. [email protected] that way i can figure out how much equipment you have available and we can discuss pay rates. Thanks Matt


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

same here but haw far into the cities are you anything on the far east side like woodbury afton stillwater area


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

anything in the south metro eagan apple valley burnsville areas


----------

